

Ask HN: what's a good resource or book to learn domain management - dc2k08

i have asked this question on a few related forums lately and have either been flamed out of it or given no response.<p>for me at least, there seems a fair bit to know to do it right. it might be that it's one of those topics that you learn organically and take for granted, but i registered a few domains recently and having worked in the design end of things i am in the process of getting the sites up. it has be stumped.<p>i would like to have an in depth knowledge of all the dns settings, how they function, security issues, how to apply sub-domains properly etc. maybe there is not much to know, but from the list of options at my registrar there seems to be enough to warrant a large drop-down menu (10 items). i don't know what i need to know.<p>anyone any pointers in exchange for muchas gracias?
======
callmeed
Out of curiosity, who is your registrar?

I would recommend checking out Slicehost's articles and ebook on DNS topics:
<http://articles.slicehost.com/tags/dns>

They have helped me quite a bit. From my experience, I would say the following
are the most useful concepts to grasp:

* Knowing the difference between an A record and a CNAME record

* Understanding MX records (especially with the prevalence of Google Apps for email)

* Understanding SPF records (helps if you have a web app or form that sends mail)

~~~
dc2k08
that's a big help callmeed, just the sort of thing i was looking for. thank-
you very much. not being sure what search terms i should use, i was coming up
with a lot results for "domaining" frustratingly. the registrar i am using is
joker.com.

~~~
callmeed
No problem. Don't forget, some DNS records are managed with your host, not
your registrar.

For example, most of my domains are registered through Hostway or GoDaddy, but
I do most DNS management through Slicehost or Rackspace.

------
Kaizyn
O'Reilly's DNS and Bind is the book for you. O'Reilly has several books on
Apache as well, for information about web server security.

~~~
dc2k08
thank's i'll check that one out too!

